# 1 or 2 Flavour DIY Recipes



## Andre

I have seen some requests for this. So here goes. Open for discussion too.

*Please only post 1 or 2 flavour recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like. A recipe may, in addition to the concentrate(s), also show 1 additive, e.g. Koolada, Sweetener, etc. *
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Feel free to repost from other threads in the forum.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*:

INW AM4A (Amphora), sweet pipe tobacco with note of anise, cocoa, bakery and raisin. (@method1)
Black Honey, smooth honeyish without much tobacco. (@Effjh)
FA Torrone, a zesty nougat vape. (@Huffapuff)
Halo Tribeca clone. (@Huffapuff)
Caramel Eggnog, a HIC recipe. (@Rude Rudi)
Mustard Milk, essential first time strawberry cream. (@Soutie)
Toscanello Fondente, cigar with cocoa by HIC. (GregF)
CAP Harvest Berry, light and fruity. (@Raindance)
TFA RY4 Double, basic soft caramel tobacco. (@Raindance)
RY4's, tobacco by @VapeSnow.
Blueberry Cookie by @KZOR.
Soft Menthol by @KZOR.
Strawberry Menthol, nice and easy vape by @VapeSnow.
Strawberry Cheesecake. (@Faheem777)
Baked Cranberry Apple by @NewOobY.
Cranberry, Apple and Vanilla Smoothie by @NewOobY.
Blueberry Muffin. (@acorn)
TFA Grape Candy, just like Grape Chappies, by @StompieZA.
TFA Dragon Fruit, tastes like sherbet, by @StompieZA.
Arctic Menthol, seriously strong, by @Caveman.
White Tic-Tac, a HIC recipe. (@Caveman)
Choc Mint Ice Cream by @Caveman.
Night Shift clone, coffee chocolate donut. (@jprossouw)
Nilsson's Demise, lime and coconut goodness by @method1.
Dangerzone, hard berry sweet with tart notes by @Feliks Karp.
Orange Popsicle by @VapingSpyker.
FA Glory, nutty, mid-sweet, brown tobacco. (@Greyz)
Cool Apple by @boxerulez.
Cool Kiwi by @Tockit.
Fireball by @ShamZ.
Caramel Banana by @Strontium.
Glory Swirl, a Vanilla Tobacco by @Greyz.
White Tic Tac mints by @rogue zombie.
Creme Brulee, by @Rude Rudi.
Sweet Guava by @The_o.
Endearmints, reported by @Rude Rudi.
Flavorah Kentucky Blend, a toasted dark brown pipe tobacco taste. (@Andre)
Menthol Fix, Strawberry and Menthol for a great palate cleanser. By @Effjh.
Lazy Breakfast. (@Rude Rudi)
Red Licorice by @rogue zombie.
Smooth Cream Soda by @Raindance.
Stawberry Milktart by @The_o.
Strawberry Dragon Fruit - soft, fruity and exotic. (@Andre).
Smooth cool creamy mint. ADV for the creator @Marechal
Easy Awesome Coffee, created by @Paul33.
Icee Watermelon. Reported by @Andre.
Prickly Victory. Sweet Guava with Cactus. Reported by @lesvaches.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Reserved for more of the INDEX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

INW AM4A - 4%

A sweet "pipe tobacco" with notes of anise, cocoa, bakery and raisin.

My preference is 60/40 vg/pg.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Effjh

Andre said:


> Thank you. Please edit to include a short description.



According to: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/107306/Amphora (stand alone)

"Am4A tobacco from Inawera is the first flavor I've never had to add anything to make it vapable. Great on it's own. If you're a fan of a smooth mellow pipe tobacco with notes of chocolate, caramel, vanilla, burley, wood, leather (not a bad thing), plum and slight raisin quality, you'll love this."

Maybe not my personal experience, but gives you an idea. It's a difficult one to describe.. I sometimes get a Klippies and Coke vibe from it as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

TFA Black Honey - 5%
TFA Bavarian Cream - 5%
(optional since this is for 1-2 flavour recipes) EM -0.5%

1 Week steep minimum, gets better with more. Smooth honeyish and interesting flavour, don't get much tobacco. Bavarian cream adds nice fullness.

As requested @Andre - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/35736/Black+Honey+Tobacco+and+Bavarian+Cr%C3%A8me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Effjh said:


> TFA Black Honey - 5%
> TFA Bavarian Cream - 5%
> (optional since this is for 1-2 flavour recipes) EM -0.5%
> 
> 1 Week steep minimum, gets better with more. Smooth honeyish and interesting flavour, don't get much tobacco. Bavarian cream adds nice fullness.



Yeah this is the recipe that got me interested in black honey in the first place. 
Well rated on ELR. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/35736/Black Honey Tobacco and Bavarian Cr&egrave;me

There's not much tobacco but a lot of maple/honey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff

3% FA Torrone

Great standalone - it's a zesty nougat vape.

Consider adding 2% TFA Bavarian Cream for body.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

One of my favourites is

8 - 10% TFA RY4 Double
1 drop Acetyl Pyrazine per 10ml

Fantastic clone of Halo's Tribeca.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

As per a previous post, I made this one:

HIC's CARAMEL EGG NOG
2% FA Vienna Cream
1% FA Caramel

This is lightly flavored; if you prefer stronger flavoring, use 3% Vienna Cream, 1.5% Caramel.

Original recipe and notes here:
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-caramel-egg-nog.1867/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Please edit your post to include the VA link @Rude Rudi - presume you could not do so from your cell phone. In case someone wants to read all comments there. Shall delete this post once done - do no want peeps to have to read admin posts.



Apologies, done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Thanks @Andre, bookmarked this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

How can we not have mustard milk on the first page? It is the quintessential newbie DIY recipe. I know it was my first mix and guaranteed it was the first for a lot of the DIYers out there.

*Mustard milk*

TFA Strawberry 6%
TFA Vanilla bean Ice Cream 8%

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Lets not forget HIC's 

Toscanello Fondente Cigar
FA Tuscan Reserve - 2%
FA Cocoa - 2%

Too much cocoa for me. After a few weeks I prefer it.
HIC's reckons overnight steep OK but longer will be smoother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> How can we not have mustard milk on the first page? It is the quintessential newbie DIY recipe. I know it was my first mix and guaranteed it was the first for a lot of the DIYers out there.
> 
> *Mustard milk*
> 
> TFA Strawberry 6%
> TFA Vanilla bean Ice Cream 8%


Absolutely. Saw a well known DIYer prefers this the the other way around percentage wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

My daughters ADV - Plain CAP harvest berry. Fruity light flavor and simple to make.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Simple RY4. My go to vape when all else goes wrong. Also my first DYI mix ever and what started my conversion from the stinkies. I like this basic caramel tobacco "soft" so my concentrate percentages are rather low. MTLers may want to push the 7% or even 8% level. I also use it as a "in the tank" additive to other simple flavors such as Harvest berry or Black cherry. Just to get away from my ADV's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Raindance said:


> Simple RY4. My go to vape when all else goes wrong. Also my first DYI mix ever and what started my conversion from the stinkies. I like this basic caramel tobacco "soft" so my concentrate percentages are rather low. MTLers may want to push the 7% or even 8% level. I also use it as a "in the tank" additive to other simple flavors such as Harvest berry or Black cherry. Just to get away from my ADV's.
> View attachment 73446



Another nice one

Tfa Ry4 Double 6%
Fa Ry4 0.75%

Optional-

One drop FA Fresh Cream for every 10ml

60vg/40pg

Steep for 14 days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Great thread idea @Andre.

Taste being subjective set aside, there are nearly endless 1 flavor vapes that someone/anyone might like, and using 2 flavors that compliment each other. They are as easy as DIY gets, and are helped along with brands of concentrates that provide percentage ranges for all of their flavors. If uncertain just start low in the flavors percentage range... you can always add more of it to that first batch to find what is "your" favorite percentage of that flavor. Works the same with 2 flavor vapes, and there are surprises found when you discover 2 flavors that you would not normally think would compliment each other and they do so very well. 

There is some flies in the soup.... if you are like me there are things that you do like to eat or drink you may not like to vape; and you do have to crawl out from under the rock and find by doing what your own perfect vapes are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Here is one I made specially for this topic.

FlavourArt Cookie : 6% (Could sub with CAP : Sugar cookie V2 for sweeter taste)
CAP Blueberry Jam : 2%

There are so many out there but it would be useful if members only posted their own experiments with flavourants purchased locally. That would make it more convenient/easier for others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Any not so harsh menthol recipes ? Need to clean the palate as everything tastes the same to me now


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> Any not so harsh menthol recipes ?


You could try .....

FW Crème-de-menthe : 3%
CAP Dutch chocolate mint : 5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> You could try .....
> 
> FW Crème-de-menthe : 3%
> CAP Dutch chocolate mint : 5%



Sorry new to this DIY thing , is this on a 30ml ?


----------



## KZOR

Use a calculator which automatically works out the amount according to the percentage for the volume you want to make.
http://ejuice.breaktru.com/
Scroll down to "free software" and click on "download now". Should be 4,3 mb in size.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Strontium

Volume doesn't matter, percentage is fixed.


----------



## Strontium

What % do you guys use of koolada for a chilled recipe?


----------



## KZOR

Strontium said:


> What % do you guys use of koolada for a chilled recipe?


I use 0.2 - 0.5%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

Strontium said:


> What % do you guys use of koolada for a chilled recipe?



I use around 1.5%. Start low at around 0,25% and work up... you can Always add more, harder to take some out once added

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Daniel said:


> Any not so harsh menthol recipes ? Need to clean the palate as everything tastes the same to me now



Bro easy nice vape

Tfa Ripe Strawberry 8%
Fa Arctic Winter 5%

Steep for Three days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777

Simple and very nice vape.

*Strawberry Cheesecake *

Strawberry Ripe (Tfa) :9%
Cheesecake - Graham Crust (Tfa):5%

Original recipe:http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/161334/Strawberry Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY

*Recipe 1 - Baked cranberry apple*
FLV Apple Cranberry 5%
INW Marzipan 2%
Description - Apples with a cranberry and marzipan sause baked to perfection. Simple shake n vape.

*Recipe 2 - Cranberry, apple and vanilla smoothie*
FLV Apple Cranberry 5%
INW Shisha Vanilla 1%
Description - I once tasted a smoothie from checkers that was described as apple, cranberry and vanilla. So I did the DIY thing bought the juice then made the juice . 
It can even be converted to a yoghurt type e-liquid. But that changes this to a 5 ingredients recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> A short description or descriptive name for each please, as per the OP. I shall delete this post once done to help prevent cluttering up this thread with admin stuff. Thanks.


Fixed and sorry I didn't read properly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

*Blueberry Muffin*

Blueberry (CAP) *8%* (_I've made it with TFA Blueberry Extra at 6%_)
Cinnamon Danish (TPA) *2%*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/9393/Blueberry Muffin
_*Notes: *Not too sweet, cinnamon danish subtle but takes sharpness of blueberry away - lovely smooth vape with plenty of vapour. Nice to vape straight away, fuller flavour after 3 days or so.....(robb wylie)_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Aww come on guys!!! I waited the whole weekend for new recipes, finally placed my order last night and now the last 3 recipes posted look brilliant, now I gotta do another order

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY

Strontium said:


> Aww come on guys!!! I waited the whole weekend for new recipes, finally placed my order last night and now the last 3 recipes posted look brilliant, now I gotta do another order


this is DIY rule #3 - you will always be missing at least one ingredient from a recipe you found.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> this is DIY rule #3 - you will always be missing at least one ingredient from a recipe you found.


That has been bandied around as DIY Rule #1!


----------



## RichJB

Well, to be fair, it is rule number 1, 2 AND 3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Me being a big fruity juice guy, I make these alot for ADV 

TFA Grape Candi - 6% 
60/40 VG/PG

Comes out similar like Grape chappies and is amazing 

TFA Dragon Fruit at 3% to 4%
60/40 VG/PG 

Also one of the juices i can vape on forever. Tastes like sherbet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> Well, to be fair, it is rule number 1, 2 AND 3.


Rules of DIY
#1. You will always be missing at least one ingredient from a recipe you found
#2. See rule #1
#3. See rule #2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Effjh

Faheem777 said:


> Simple and very nice vape.
> 
> *Strawberry Cheesecake *
> 
> Strawberry Ripe (Tfa) :9%
> Cheesecake (Tfa):5%
> 
> Original recipe:http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/161334/Strawberry Cheesecake



I know the link has it correct, but maybe edit your post to indicate it is Cheesecake Graham Crust. If someone buys TFA Cheesecake and makes the recipe on your recommendation they might forever hate you until the day they die.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Caveman

*Arctic Menthol
*
Arctic Winter (Menthol Artic) (FA) 1%
Menthol (TPA) 4%

4% menthol might be a bit much for most, but I like a seriously strong menthol. This is perfect for my MTL setups. For sub-ohm I would half the percentages.
The Arctic Winter gives it a slightly sweet tang which is very nice, I have successfully used Candy Cane (FW) at 2% and Peppermint (FA) at 1% to a great success for variations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

*HIC's White Tic-Tac (minus anise)*

Madagascar (Vanilla Classic) (FA) 2%
Mild Winter (Peppermint) (FA) 3.5%

I personally hate anise, so I left it out, the result? Still delicious. 

Original recipe can be found here : http://www.vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-white-tic-tac.1773/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

*Simple Choc Mint Ice Cream*

Dutch Chocolate Mint (CAP) 7%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 2%

Just as the name says, not great not terrible, one of my earlier experiments. Just simple. I personally quite like the dutch choc mint, reminds me of some of my favorite ice cream. Needs at least 3 days for everything to mellow out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

I see ppl using menthol, is there a difference between menthol and koolada?


----------



## Soutie

Strontium said:


> I see ppl using menthol, is there a difference between menthol and koolada?



there is a huge difference. Menthol is, well, Menthol. Cold eucalyptus taste is the best way to describe it. Koolada is just a block of ice, It is pretty much tasteless in itself just gives an 'icy' feel to the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Strontium

Soutie said:


> there is a huge difference. Menthol is, well, Menthol. Cold eucalyptus taste is the best way to describe it. Koolada is just a block of ice, It is pretty much tasteless in itself just gives an 'icy' feel to the juice.


weeeeelllllll crap!! I wanted to make some chilled fruit vapes this week but only ordered koolada


----------



## Soutie

Strontium said:


> weeeeelllllll crap!! I wanted to make some chilled fruit vapes this week but only ordered koolada



Koolada sounds like exactly what you want. the Menthol will change the flavour of the fruit alot more than the koolada will, and you will definitely get the 'chilled' feeling from the koolada. Be careful with it though, start at a half percent and work your way up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Soutie said:


> Koolada sounds like exactly what you want. the Menthol will change the flavour of the fruit alot more than the koolada will, and you will definitely get the 'chilled' feeling from the koolada. Be careful with it though, start at a half percent and work your way up.



Champion! Thanks m8


----------



## RichJB

Do any of the menthols do something that the others don't? HIC says that FA's Menthol tastes the same to him as other brands. By that, I assume he means all brands taste the same. Accordingly, I bought Clyrolinx's Menthol as it's cheaper. But I'll be irked if there is one that is super-duper. The ELR notes on FW Extreme Ice say that it has wintergreen in it. Just wondering how much of a difference it would make.


----------



## Faheem777

Effjh said:


> I know the link has it correct, but maybe edit your post to indicate it is Cheesecake Graham Crust. If someone buys TFA Cheesecake and makes the recipe on your recommendation they might forever hate you until the day they die.



Done!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

RichJB said:


> Do any of the menthols do something that the others don't? HIC says that FA's Menthol tastes the same to him as other brands. By that, I assume he means all brands taste the same. Accordingly, I bought Clyrolinx's Menthol as it's cheaper. But I'll be irked if there is one that is super-duper. The ELR notes on FW Extreme Ice say that it has wintergreen in it. Just wondering how much of a difference it would make.


Plain menthol tastes the same I reckon. As far as I understand it's just menthol crystals dissolved in PG and you can easily make your own. The blends I would assume have their own tastes based on whatever they add extra

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

RichJB said:


> Do any of the menthols do something that the others don't? HIC says that FA's Menthol tastes the same to him as other brands. By that, I assume he means all brands taste the same. Accordingly, I bought Clyrolinx's Menthol as it's cheaper. But I'll be irked if there is one that is super-duper. The ELR notes on FW Extreme Ice say that it has wintergreen in it. Just wondering how much of a difference it would make.



Fw Extreme Ice is not a normal menthol. Taste is very very different, it's definitely not a winner imo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jprossouw

Made a clone of something over the weekend, can't remember the name, and can't remember where I saw it haha. But here goes.
Cap chocolate glazed donut 7%
Cap cupacinno 3%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

That's a Night Shift clone. I'm going to try it with FA Cappuccino.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

jprossouw said:


> Made a clone of something over the weekend, can't remember the name, and can't remember where I saw it haha. But here goes.
> Cap chocolate glazed donut 7%
> Cap cupacinno 3%


Please edit your post by including the details and link @RichJB (thank you) has provided. And a short description of the juice, presuming you have tasted it?


----------



## method1

Nilsson's Demise:

FA coconut 2%
INW Lime 1.5%

Options

TFA sweetener 0.5%
Koolada to taste.

70/30 VG / PG - Shake and vape but obviously better after a couple days.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> Nilsson's Demise:
> 
> FA coconut 2%
> INW Lime 1.5%
> 
> Options
> 
> TFA sweetener 0.5%
> Koolada to taste.
> 
> 70/30 VG / PG - Shake and vape but obviously better after a couple days.



Love the one here. Shall certainly have to try this one too.
Here is that song again @GregF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Love the one here. Shall certainly have to try this one too.



ooh yeah that also looks nice, same song as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Nilsson's Demise:
> 
> FA coconut 2%
> INW Lime 1.5%
> 
> Options
> 
> TFA sweetener 0.5%
> Koolada to taste.
> 
> 70/30 VG / PG - Shake and vape but obviously better after a couple days.




Ai caramba, I'm gonna have that done tomorrow.

Thanking you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Love the one here. Shall certainly have to try this one too.
> Here is that song again @GregF



noooooooo I just got it out of my head and now here we go again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

​DangerZone:

70 VG - 20 PG

Black Cherry Flavor concentrate TFA - 5 %
Raspberry Flavor Concentrate TFA - 3%
Additive: Sour Flavor Concentrate TFA -1 %

A hard berry sweet with the tart notes accented by the sour additive cutting down the more sweet notes.

Overnight to two days steep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSpyker

This is a pretty nice ADV. Tastes just like popsicle, sorry I cant give a better description 

*Orange Popsicle *


I added 1 drop of TFA Sweetener per 5 ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Not sure if it's been mentioned but:

FA Glory 1.75% 

Simple as pie and one of the best tobacco vapes I have tried.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned but:
> 
> FA Glory 1.75%
> 
> Simple as pie and one of the best tobacco vapes I have tried.


Nope, not mentioned in this thread. I agree, most excellent standalone tobacco - perfect vaping starter mix. I mixed it at 2 % here with a touch of FA Black Fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Nope, not mentioned in this thread. I agree, most excellent standalone tobacco - perfect vaping starter mix. I mixed it at 2 % here with a touch of FA Black Fire.



It was your post in the Tobacco thread that lead to me adding FA Glory, along side a few others, to my cart. 
I didn't have an FA Black Fire so I hunted for HIC's notes and I'm so glad I did. I mixed up a 30ml tester last Sunday, I let it steep till Wednesday and it was finished yesterday. I can only describe it as a nutty, sweet tobacco with some kind of sweet fruit but very subtle.
I'm thinking I'll mix up 100ml but Glory 2% Vanilla Swirl TFA 1.5% - just to add some body and a dessert vibe to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Nope, not mentioned in this thread. I agree, most excellent standalone tobacco - perfect vaping starter mix. I mixed it at 2 % here with a touch of FA Black Fire.



I was just going to say the same: 2% FA Glory and 0.5% FA Black Fire is perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium

Anyone has a good fruit menthol/koolada/extreme ice recipe?


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Nilsson's Demise:
> 
> FA coconut 2%
> INW Lime 1.5%
> 
> Options
> 
> TFA sweetener 0.5%
> Koolada to taste.
> 
> 70/30 VG / PG - Shake and vape but obviously better after a couple days.




Well what a pleasant surprise this is.
Definitely going to be a regular for the hot days for me.

Thanks @method1 , and @Andre for pointing it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

rogue zombie said:


> Well what a pleasant surprise this is.
> Definitely going to be a regular for the hot days for me.
> 
> Thanks @method1 , and @Andre for pointing it out.



That sounds pretty sweet, next order I'm making this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Strontium said:


> That sounds pretty sweet, next order I'm making this.


I am going to mix Nilsson for sure. 
Depending on you concentrate stock, you could try this one, which is the same combination, but different brand. Also great, I know it has become an ADV for @Genosmate.
Seems lime and coconut just go well together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I am going to mix Nilsson for sure.
> Depending on you concentrate stock, you could try this one, which is the same combination, but different brand. Also great, I know it has become an ADV for @Genosmate.
> Seems lime and coconut just go well together.



Lime and Coconut is a great pairing! Much to my surprise

I might add some Jamaican Rum to make it a full on cocktail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Lime and Coconut is a great pairing! Much to my surprise
> 
> I might add some Jamaican Rum to make it a full on cocktail.


Suiplap!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Suiplap!



Lol... Nee nee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

method1 said:


> Nilsson's Demise:
> 
> FA coconut 2%
> INW Lime 1.5%
> 
> Options
> 
> TFA sweetener 0.5%
> Koolada to taste.
> 
> 70/30 VG / PG - Shake and vape but obviously better after a couple days.






You do that>??? You put the lime in de coconut?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

Aaaaaaaaah!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez

Cloudburst Apple 7%
TFA Koolada 1.5%

Perfect cool apple vape.

Mixed at 70/30 1.5mg nic.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Tockit

So i think im ready to contribute to this thread. Started my DIY journey 2 weeks ago maybe 3 in an endeavour to replicate Vapour Mountains xxx. got all my goodies from Vapour Mountain (VM). The journey for the xxx replication is still on going. but i mixed up a Menthol kiwi with what i had and im loving this. I found the VM concentrates to be not as strong.

VM Menthol 6%
VM Kiwi 15%

Steep for 4 days as the Kiwi taste increase with some steep time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ

One of the flavours in my stash I have never used is TFA Cinnamin Red Hots, until now...


Mixed up a 60:40 PG:VG 3mg nic

TFA cinnamin red hot 10%

Throat hit last night was massive, but I enjoyed the taste. TH seems to have smoothed alot today, and I have been vaping it the entire day so far. Not bad at all.

Tastes alot like the Red "Fire" ball sweets.

Any of our Vets can think of a complimentary addition or adjustment to this?


----------



## Andre

ShamZ said:


> One of the flavours in my stash I have never used is TFA Cinnamin Red Hots, until now...
> 
> 
> Mixed up a 60:40 PG:VG 3mg nic
> 
> TFA cinnamin red hot 10%
> 
> Throat hit last night was massive, but I enjoyed the taste. TH seems to have smoothed alot today, and I have been vaping it the entire day so far. Not bad at all.
> 
> Tastes alot like the Red "Fire" ball sweets.
> 
> Any of our Vets can think of a complimentary addition or adjustment to this?


Wintergreen for Dentyne Gums
Cherry and Cactus for those Gummi Bears type of thing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

ShamZ said:


> One of the flavours in my stash I have never used is TFA Cinnamin Red Hots, until now...
> 
> 
> Mixed up a 60:40 PG:VG 3mg nic
> 
> TFA cinnamin red hot 10%
> 
> Throat hit last night was massive, but I enjoyed the taste. TH seems to have smoothed alot today, and I have been vaping it the entire day so far. Not bad at all.
> 
> Tastes alot like the Red "Fire" ball sweets.
> 
> Any of our Vets can think of a complimentary addition or adjustment to this?


Adding some (around 3 %) Meringue gives you an authentic fireball sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

ShamZ said:


> One of the flavours in my stash I have never used is TFA Cinnamin Red Hots, until now...
> 
> 
> Mixed up a 60:40 PG:VG 3mg nic
> 
> TFA cinnamin red hot 10%
> 
> Throat hit last night was massive, but I enjoyed the taste. TH seems to have smoothed alot today, and I have been vaping it the entire day so far. Not bad at all.
> 
> Tastes alot like the Red "Fire" ball sweets.
> 
> Any of our Vets can think of a complimentary addition or adjustment to this?



Had a fellow vaper here at work mix exactly the same for me , very nice palate cleanser I found as well.

Spot on with the Fireballz taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

I can't remember where I saw this recipe so can't give credit to the person but I wrote it down n tried it. Bloody brilliant.

Tpa Banana Creme 5%
Tpa Caramel 2%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699

Blueberry custard - source: me- Vapeowave flavours as no other blueberry comes close as well as the custard - needs to steep for at least 3 weeks before the flavour starts to even - very tasty or at least im loving it.
Apple Cinnamon - Caramel Cinnamon Roll (FW) & Green apple (vapeowave) - needs to steep for a week or 2 before the cin evens out and the apple comes through.

I havent included amounts as i basically guess the amounts depending on how much im making - usually in a 500ml bottle so its a bit of this and a bit of that maybe a bit more of that, ok thats fine.. 

All my others have more than 3 flavours so those are the best for now..


----------



## Greyz

I did a quick and simple juice and mixed up 50ml of FA Glory 2% TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5% on the 4th of November. I sampled it after a week's steep and it was nice but a little too nutty on the inhale. Last night marked 14 days steep and I thought I'd sample some. 
Man oh man did I enjoy that, so much so I only have about 20ml left. I'm going to let that steep another week and come back to it. The recipes name is Glory Swirl. 

Today I am going to mix 100ml of this but add 0.5% CAP Vanilla Custard to the mix.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Faheem777 said:


> Simple and very nice vape.
> 
> *Strawberry Cheesecake *
> 
> Strawberry Ripe (Tfa) :9%
> Cheesecake - Graham Crust (Tfa):5%
> 
> Original recipe:http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/161334/Strawberry Cheesecake


Anyone made this yet?


----------



## RichJB

Yes. I liked it. A lot. The current trend would be to replace Ripe with an equal mix of Ripe and Cap Sweet Strawberry, say 3% or 4% each. But I liked it as is. The Ripe didn't fade for me. Mind you, I did vape it quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker

KZOR said:


> Here is one I made specially for this topic.
> 
> FlavourArt Cookie : 6% (Could sub with CAP : Sugar cookie V2 for sweeter taste)
> CAP Blueberry Jam : 2%
> 
> There are so many out there but it would be useful if members only posted their own experiments with flavourants purchased locally. That would make it more convenient/easier for others.


Where did u get flavours?


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Idiot this is the thread i was telling you about for simple good juices.


----------



## Idiot

Thank you dude...I'm going to try this out...wish me luck


----------



## kev mac

Faheem777 said:


> Simple and very nice vape.
> 
> *Strawberry Cheesecake *
> 
> Strawberry Ripe (Tfa) :9%
> Cheesecake - Graham Crust (Tfa):5%
> 
> Original recipe:http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/161334/Strawberry Cheesecake


May just give this a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

kev mac said:


> May just give this a try


Let me know


----------



## KZOR

Nightwalker said:


> Where did u get flavours?



https://valleyvapour.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This has been an adv all week for me.

My White Tic Tac

CAP Cool Mint 5%
INW Anise 3%

Cap Cool Mint is nice cool Peppermint, without the "grain" you get from some Peppermints.

It does however tend to take over, so Ive struggled with mixing it with any fruit.

INW Anise is a winner imo. Its mild Anise flavour, and quite natural. At 3% and less it has yet to leave that potent liqorice aftertaste - just a good hint of it.

This recipe is relatively strong on the Mint, but imo not overly so. This tastes to me like a strong White Tic Tac. So fresh, before the mint starts to fade.

Edit... 

I make it at 70VG. 
Give it 3 days for the mint to settle.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Huffapuff said:


> I was just going to say the same: 2% FA Glory and 0.5% FA Black Fire is perfect for me.


Isn't this kinda weak? If I wanted to go 80/20


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Isn't this kinda weak? If I wanted to go 80/20



The FA Glory is a very strong concentrate, HIC's advises mixing it at 1.75%. I'd say start at 2% and move up .25% at a time if thats too weak for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Greyz said:


> The FA Glory is a very strong concentrate, HIC's advises mixing it at 1.75%. I'd say start at 2% and move up .25% at a time if thats too weak for you.


Thanks man. I'm after that good bacco flavour.


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Thanks man. I'm after that good bacco flavour.



Anytime man, I haven't seen much of you in here lately. You might want to add some cream to the mix, I tried FA Glory at 1.75% as a single mix and I found it to be a tad dry. I mixed up 2% Glory with 1.5% Vanilla Swirl and that was a lot better. I have another 100ml steeping but I also added 1.5% CAP Vanilla Custard v1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Greyz said:


> Anytime man, I haven't seen much of you in here lately. You might want to add some cream to the mix, I tried FA Glory at 1.75% as a single mix and I found it to be a tad dry. I mixed up 2% Glory with 1.5% Vanilla Swirl and that was a lot better. I have another 100ml steeping but I also added 1.5% CAP Vanilla Custard v1.


Yeah, I found a comfortable zone in vaping for awhile. Dripping on my troll and hitting my smok tfv8 with some good local juices. Now it's time to make my own


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Yeah, I found a comfortable zone in vaping for awhile. Dripping on my troll and hitting my smok tfv8 with some good local juices. Now it's time to make my own




Welcome to the DIY club, be prepared to spend a small fortune starting off but it's well worth it. Soon you shall have too much juice to vape LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Today is a pretty good time to be starting DIY, what with all the specials on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

So I finally got round to order Inawera Creme Brulee after seeing it many complex recipes. This is one of those flavours that you never have and always put on your "to get" list but somehow other flavours always take preference...until now...

I received this beauty couple of days ago and I honestly don't know why I didn't get this sooner! This is an absolute stunner and a mandatory ingredient in any self-respecting DIY'ers arsenal.

After sifting through many recipes, I settled on a single flavour recipe to provide me with the base flavour profile and boy, is it a winner!!
I chose this "recipe" form Alisa, who has created some masterful recipes in her time.

*Creme Brulee*
3% Creme Brulee (INAWERA) 
Strength: 3 mg
PG/VG-ratio: 25/75

I did a "shale and vape" and it it the business!! I cant wait for this to settle more but some reports suggest that does not nesccasarily get any better with any prolonged steep, contrary to most creams and custards. I have had this in my SM22 the whole day today and it is moreish!!!

_Reddit notes:
Inw creme brulee: I use it at 3-5% in 50/50 or 70/30 and this shit is delicious. Tastes like burnt sugar caramel flavor, semi thick eggy (not so much as FA meringue)custard, with a sweet well rounded vanilla flavor blended somewhere in the middle.

The vanilla is sweet and almost fruity in a sense. I almost taste something that like FA mango or coconut on the exhale. They might share some constituents in small amounts. The flavors are all blended together well._

To coin a phrase: Just do It

Amen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rude Rudi said:


> So I finally got round to order Inawera Creme Brulee after seeing it many complex recipes. This is one of those flavours that you never have and always put on your "to get" list but somehow other flavours always take preference...until now...
> 
> I received this beauty couple of days ago and I honestly don't know why I didn't get this sooner! This is an absolute stunner and a mandatory ingredient in any self-respecting DIY'ers arsenal.
> 
> After sifting through many recipes, I settled on a single flavour recipe to provide me with the base flavour profile and boy, is it a winner!!
> I chose this "recipe" form Alisa, who has created some masterful recipes in her time.
> 
> *Creme Brulee*
> 3% Creme Brulee (INAWERA)
> Strength: 3 mg
> PG/VG-ratio: 25/75
> 
> I did a "shale and vape" and it it the business!! I cant wait for this to settle more but some reports suggest that it looses some of it does not get any better with any prolonged steep, contrary to most creams and custards. I have had this in my SM22 the whole day today and it is moreish!!!
> 
> _Reddit notes:
> Inw creme brulee: I use it at 3-5% in 50/50 or 70/30 and this shit is delicious. Tastes like burnt sugar caramel flavor, semi thick eggy (not so much as FA meringue)custard, with a sweet well rounded vanilla flavor blended somewhere in the middle.
> 
> The vanilla is sweet and almost fruity in a sense. I almost taste something that like FA mango or coconut on the exhale. They might share some constituents in small amounts. The flavors are all blended together well._
> 
> To coin a phrase: Just do It
> 
> Amen


Thanks man, ill be putting this in my next order


----------



## Rude Rudi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks man, ill be putting this in my next order



You wont be sorry...


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bought TFA Apple pie for the 1st time, anyone used this before? And what 2 flavor mixes goes good with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> So I finally got round to order Inawera Creme Brulee after seeing it many complex recipes. This is one of those flavours that you never have and always put on your "to get" list but somehow other flavours always take preference...until now...
> 
> I received this beauty couple of days ago and I honestly don't know why I didn't get this sooner! This is an absolute stunner and a mandatory ingredient in any self-respecting DIY'ers arsenal.
> 
> After sifting through many recipes, I settled on a single flavour recipe to provide me with the base flavour profile and boy, is it a winner!!
> I chose this "recipe" form Alisa, who has created some masterful recipes in her time.
> 
> *Creme Brulee*
> 3% Creme Brulee (INAWERA)
> Strength: 3 mg
> PG/VG-ratio: 25/75
> 
> I did a "shale and vape" and it it the business!! I cant wait for this to settle more but some reports suggest that it looses some of it does not get any better with any prolonged steep, contrary to most creams and custards. I have had this in my SM22 the whole day today and it is moreish!!!
> 
> _Reddit notes:
> Inw creme brulee: I use it at 3-5% in 50/50 or 70/30 and this shit is delicious. Tastes like burnt sugar caramel flavor, semi thick eggy (not so much as FA meringue)custard, with a sweet well rounded vanilla flavor blended somewhere in the middle.
> 
> The vanilla is sweet and almost fruity in a sense. I almost taste something that like FA mango or coconut on the exhale. They might share some constituents in small amounts. The flavors are all blended together well._
> 
> To coin a phrase: Just do It
> 
> Amen


Damn that sounds good!

Thanks for the feedback. Will definitely be getting some.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_o

Here is one of my favourite 2 flavour recipes. Wanted to try something other than strawberry. 

Capella Sweet Guava 7.5%
TFA Vannila Swirl or TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%

70vg/30pg

Taste good after a week but even better after 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Can I use smooth at 2% or higher to drop the harshness ?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, so I saw FW Candy Cane on a couple of social media holiday themed recipe posts and thought that I need to get it....you know, the first rule of DIY and all...

After some research, I settled on a one flavour recipe (2 if you add the optional extra) to get a real sense of the character of this simple flavour.
I decided to go with 

HIC's Kringle's Curse Clone
10% FW Candy Cane
Recommended VG/PG is 50/50
1 drop of Koolada per 5ml

That's it! I have not tasted Kringle's Curse but this is a keeper! For me, this is a replica of Endearmints. It has a fantastic clean, minty and sweet flavour and is extremely addictive! I made a 30ml tester yesrerday and I couldn't put the stuff down the whole day. 

This is a shake and Vape certified recipe and a quick fix for vapours tongue or to switch things up a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I saw FW Candy Cane on a couple of social media holiday themed recipe posts and thought that I need to get it....you know, the first rule of DIY and all...
> 
> After some research, I settled on a one flavour recipe (2 if you add the optional extra) to get a real sense of the character of this simple flavour.
> I decided to go with
> 
> HIC's Kringle's Curse Clone
> 10% FW Candy Cane
> Recommended VG/PG is 50/50
> 1 drop of Koolada per 5ml
> 
> That's it! I have not tasted Kringle's Curse but this is a keeper! For me, this is a replica of Endearmints. It has a fantastic clean, minty and sweet flavour and is extremely addictive! I made a 30ml tester yesrerday and I couldn't put the stuff down the whole day.
> 
> This is a shake and Vape certified recipe and a quick fix for vapours tongue or to switch things up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 78209


That does look amzing saw it last night also. Was thinking to include these 2 in my year end order of concentrates needed.

Really digging mint/menthol at the moment. Everything else is just boring.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> That does look amzing saw it last night also. Was thinking to include these 2 in my year end order of concentrates needed.
> 
> Really digging mint/menthol at the moment. Everything else is just boring.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Menthol is amazing @boxerulez !
I find it so refreshing
Goes well with fruits and i think it works so well with tobaccoes
In higher amounts it adds to the throat hit / throat burn / throat satisfaction

I need to start proper DIY

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> Menthol is amazing @boxerulez !
> I find it so refreshing
> Goes well with fruits and i think it works so well with tobaccoes
> In higher amounts it adds to the throat hit / throat burn / throat satisfaction
> 
> I need to start proper DIY


I was there a month ago since all the mod buying has killed my juice budget. Diy all the way now. I just save my last 70mls of PB3... have some every weekend. One sm22 refill then back to menthol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

method1 said:


> INW AM4A - 4%
> 
> A sweet "pipe tobacco" with notes of anise, cocoa, bakery and raisin.
> 
> My preference is 60/40 vg/pg.


I have am4a now, but what is the steep time? I understand that tobacco vapes aren't shake and vape.

PS @Andre can we please make this great thread a sticky, it is something diy noobs and pros appreciate. *edit: I believe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

The_Ice said:


> I have am4a now, but what is the steep time? I understand that tobacco vapes aren't shake and vape.
> 
> PS @Andre can we please make this great thread a sticky, it is something diy noobs and pros appreciate. *edit: I believe



I like it right away and it continues to improve with time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

The_Ice said:


> I have am4a now, but what is the steep time? I understand that tobacco vapes aren't shake and vape.
> 
> PS @Andre can we please make this great thread a sticky, it is something diy noobs and pros appreciate. *edit: I believe


I am not a moderator or administrator. So, cannot sticky it. A good idea though, which the admins/mods (@Silver & Co) can consider. I need to update the Index.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the suggestion @The_Ice 
And thanks for the tag @Andre

I see this subforum has no stickies yet

I have no problem stickying this thread but my only question would be do you not want to sticky any other great recipe threads? Or just this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @The_Ice
> And thanks for the tag @Andre
> 
> I see this subforum has no stickies yet
> 
> I have no problem stickying this thread but my only question would be do you not want to sticky any other great recipe threads? Or just this one?


Thanks @Silver. Was wondering about the same thing. Maybe it would be good to sticky each of the category threads (Beverage, Fruit, Tobaccos, etc), the one and two flavour one and the thread, which has become the general discussion thread - Calling all DIYers?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Thanks @Silver. Was wondering about the same thing. Maybe it would be good to sticky each of the category threads (Beverage, Fruit, Tobaccos, etc), the one and two flavour one and the thread, which has become the general discussion thread - Calling all DIYers?



Thanks @Andre - that is a great suggestion
The thread have been stickied or in other words, pinned to the top of this subforum.
Let me know if I missed anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - that is a great suggestion
> The thread have been stickied or in other words, pinned to the top of this subforum.
> Let me know if I missed anything


Thanks you @Silver. You missed breakfast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Thanks you @Silver. You missed breakfast!



Thanks @Andre 

No wonder I missed it - it was lurking much lower down on page 2 with the last post nearly 5 months ago!
Seems like breakfast is not that popular
Which reminds me - i need to go eat something. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice

Great stuff, thanks @Silver and @Andre 

As for the breakfast, I never saw it. So please excuse me, I have some light reading to do...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

The_Ice said:


> I have am4a now, but what is the steep time? I understand that tobacco vapes aren't shake and vape.
> 
> PS @Andre can we please make this great thread a sticky, it is something diy noobs and pros appreciate. *edit: I believe



@The_Ice i like adding 0.5% to 1% fa vienna cream and leave it for 2 weeks..the vanilla cream really brings out the flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Flavorah Kentucky Blend*



I mixed this up at 4 % on 10 January 2017. First taste on 20 January 2017.

First tobacco with a proper *toasted* taste. An excellent toasted dark brown pipe tobacco taste. A tiny bit nutty, bright and spicy. Dryish, but with a full mouth feel. I get a slightly woody, vanilla caramel aroma on the exhale. Aftertaste is that typical pipe tobacco slightly bitter coating in the mouth - if you ever smoked a pipe you will know.

From what I have read and heard, most Flavorah tobaccos are literally shake and vape material. And it tends to fade very quickly. My Kentucky Blend is still going strong as we speak. I did pick up a tiny bit of patchouli (which I do not like) as an undertone in the beginning, but that disappeared quickly.

An awesome standalone flavour. Perfect for people used to smoking pipe or toasted cigarettes.

A good candidate as a base for a Rum and Maple Tobacco juice.

Locally available here.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bought TFA Apple pie for the 1st time, anyone used this before? And what 2 flavor mixes goes good with it



Apple pies tend to be the profile that uses the most ingredients. I've seldom seen an apple pie with less than seven ingredients. You could try this one which is well rated but even then, the people in the comments below are adding extra ingredients.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> *Flavorah Kentucky Blend*
> 
> 
> I mixed this up at 4 % on 10 January 2017. First taste on 20 January 2017.
> 
> First tobacco with a proper *toasted* taste. An excellent toasted dark brown pipe tobacco taste. A tiny bit nutty, bright and spicy. Dryish, but with a full mouth feel. I get a slightly woody, vanilla caramel aroma on the exhale. Aftertaste is that typical pipe tobacco slightly bitter coating in the mouth - if you ever smoked a pipe you will know.
> 
> From what I have read and heard, most Flavorah tobaccos are literally shake and vape material. And it tends to fade very quickly. My Kentucky Blend is still going strong as we speak. I did pick up a tiny bit of patchouli (which I do not like) as an undertone in the beginning, but that disappeared quickly.
> 
> An awesome standalone flavour. Perfect for people used to smoking pipe or toasted cigarettes.
> 
> A good candidate as a base for a Rum and Maple Tobacco juice.
> 
> Locally available here.


love u for this @Andre for 2 reasons 1)shake and vape braking diy law 2 (unable to complete steep) and 2) base for rum and maple

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The_Ice

method1 said:


> INW AM4A - 4%
> 
> A sweet "pipe tobacco" with notes of anise, cocoa, bakery and raisin.
> 
> My preference is 60/40 vg/pg.


I mixed this one today. My first tobacco vape since the old twisp days. Completely insanely delicious. I cannot believe that I haven't tried it sooner, it is the most flavourful vape which nice strong deep fruity vibes. Very highly recommended and I'll certainly keep an open mind with regards to other tobacco recipes

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

The_Ice said:


> I have am4a now, but what is the steep time? I understand that tobacco vapes aren't shake and vape.
> 
> PS @Andre can we please make this great thread a sticky, it is something diy noobs and pros appreciate. *edit: I believe



Does anyone else agree AM4A smells much like Antiseptic (Dettol in particular) when first mixed up. I've let this breathe a bit and certainly going to let it sit for as long as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Does anyone else agree AM4A smells much like Antiseptic (Dettol in particular) when first mixed up. I've let this breathe a bit and certainly going to let it sit for as long as I can.


didnt get that one....got more of a woody leathery smell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

incredible_hullk said:


> didnt get that one....got more of a woody leathery smell


I guess smell just like taste ( which technically is the same thing) is subjective too. 

I am now also hoping that my particular batch of AM4A is fine. Ill give it time! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

Needed a quick menthol fix and threw this simple recipe together the other day:

FW Extreme Ice - 3%
FA Red Touch - 8%

Give it at least 24h to settle, the strawberry comes through nicely after that with a fresh cool exhale. Great palate cleanser.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mixed this one up over the weekend = simplicity... A quick breakfasts juice that can can be a shake and vape and loosens up nicely after a couple of days. We are all so cought up with the plethora of concentrates and try and cram as many as possible into a juice, that we sometimes forget that simple also works...

*Lazy Breakfast*
5% TFA Berry Crunch Cereal
6% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I've been messing around with TFA Red Licorice for a while now. I added a smidge of Strawberry and gummy.

Then I read someone on Reddit simply does it:

TFA Red Licorice 10%
90VG/10PG.

And.... its a winner.

Tastes exactly like those Red Licorice (which is not really Licorice at all).

It can pack a throat hit, so I do recommend a high VG. And if you lower the VG, then you might want to lower the percentage of the Red Licorice.

Edit: and it's shake and vape. I leave it a couple days so the nic can settle.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> I've been messing around with TFA Red Licorice for a while now. *I added a smidge of Strawberry and gummy.*
> 
> Then I read someone on Reddit simply does it:
> 
> TFA Red Licorice 10%
> 90VG/10PG.
> 
> And.... its a winner.
> 
> Tastes exactly like those Red Licorice (which is not really Licorice at all).
> 
> It can pack a throat hit, so I do recommend a high VG. And if you lower the VG, then you might want to lower the percentage of the Red Licorice.
> 
> Edit: and it's shake and vape. I leave it a couple days so the nic can settle.



"I added a smidge of Strawberry and gummy." - Sounds like a recipe I know 

*ANML Carnage:*
6% tfa red licorice
4% tfa Swedish gummy
1% tfa strawberry ripe

I have mixed this a few times and like you I find the TH to be quite harsh too. The TFA SWedish Gummy concentrate can be quite harsh but like you suggested mixing at max VG calms the TH down a little.

I find that replacing Swedish Gummy with FW Gummy Bear also helps bring the TH down and doesnt change the final flavour much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> "I added a smidge of Strawberry and gummy." - Sounds like a recipe I know
> 
> *ANML Carnage:*
> 6% tfa red licorice
> 4% tfa Swedish gummy
> 1% tfa strawberry ripe
> 
> I have mixed this a few times and like you I find the TH to be quite harsh too. The TFA SWedish Gummy concentrate can be quite harsh too but like you suggested mixing at max VG calms the TH down a little.
> 
> I find that replacing Swedish Gummy with FW Gummy Bear also helps bring the TH down and doesnt change the final flavour much.



LOL I used FW Gummi and 0.5% INW ShIsha Strawberry.

But yip, I was trying to improve on that clone. It wasn't quite great for me.

But honestly, I don't see the point now. The 10% TFA works great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> LOL I used FW Gummi and 0.5% INW ShIsha Strawberry.
> 
> But yip, I was trying to improve on that clone. It wasn't quite great for me.
> 
> But honestly, I don't see the point now. The 10% TFA works great.



I gave up trying with that recipe, max VG and swopping out to FW Gummy was the best I could get it. 

I'll give your 10% TFA a whirl as the 10ml is sitting with about 7ml left - might as well use it all up.

So is this the recipe your using?
TFA Red Liquorice 10%
FW Gummi 0.5%
INW Shisha Strawberry 0.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> I gave up trying with that recipe, max VG and swopping out to FW Gummy was the best I could get it.
> 
> I'll give your 10% TFA a whirl as the 10ml is sitting with about 7ml left - might as well use it all up.
> 
> So is this the recipe your using?
> TFA Red Liquorice 10%
> FW Gummi 0.5%
> INW Shisha Strawberry 0.5%



No I'm just doing 10% TFA red licorice now at 90VG. But it's not ANML

My previous attempt at fixing that clone was:

TFA Red Licorice 6%
FW Gummi 3%
INW ShIsha Strawberry 0.5%
CAP Marshmallow 1%

70VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> No I'm just doing 10% TFA red licorice now at 90VG. But it's not ANML
> 
> My previous attempt at fixing that clone was:
> 
> TFA Red Licorice 6%
> FW Gummi 3%
> INW ShIsha Strawberry 0.5%
> CAP Marshmallow 1%
> 
> 70VG


Thanks I'll give that a bash this weekend. Should mix at 70/30 or go for max VG?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Greyz said:


> Thanks I'll give that a bash this weekend. Should mix at 70/30 or go for max VG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Max VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Strontium said:


> I can't remember where I saw this recipe so can't give credit to the person but I wrote it down n tried it. Bloody brilliant.
> 
> Tpa Banana Creme 5%
> Tpa Caramel 2%



@Strontium cracked this open yesterday after 1 week steep...wow what a gem....tastes exactly like those hard banana sweets one used to get in the beacon fruit salad sweet pack

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> *Flavorah Kentucky Blend*
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed this up at 4 % on 10 January 2017. First taste on 20 January 2017.
> 
> First tobacco with a proper *toasted* taste. An excellent toasted dark brown pipe tobacco taste. A tiny bit nutty, bright and spicy. Dryish, but with a full mouth feel. I get a slightly woody, vanilla caramel aroma on the exhale. Aftertaste is that typical pipe tobacco slightly bitter coating in the mouth - if you ever smoked a pipe you will know.
> 
> From what I have read and heard, most Flavorah tobaccos are literally shake and vape material. And it tends to fade very quickly. My Kentucky Blend is still going strong as we speak. I did pick up a tiny bit of patchouli (which I do not like) as an undertone in the beginning, but that disappeared quickly.
> 
> An awesome standalone flavour. Perfect for people used to smoking pipe or toasted cigarettes.
> 
> A good candidate as a base for a Rum and Maple Tobacco juice.
> 
> Locally available here.



I mixed this today, shake and vape
I agree with everything you said above. First tobacco with a proper toasted taste...spot on.
This is what I have been looking for when adding DNB or Black Fire and it was not getting there.
I think it will be a good candidate for a lot of recipes besides the Rum and Maple juice.
I got mine here

Great find @Andre thanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I mixed this today, shake and vape
> I agree with everything you said above. First tobacco with a proper toasted taste...spot on.
> This is what I have been looking for when adding DNB or Black Fire and it was not getting there.
> I think it will be a good candidate for a lot of recipes besides the Rum and Maple juice.
> I got mine here
> 
> Great find @Andre thanks.


Thanks for the confirmation. Absolutely agree, perfect to add small percentages to other tobacco flavours for that toasted taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> I guess smell just like taste ( which technically is the same thing) is subjective too.
> 
> I am now also hoping that my particular batch of AM4A is fine. Ill give it time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have changed my view on this. 6 - 8 weeks later and I am loving it especially after meals. Added a dash of caramel so a little too sweet for me but excellent nonetheless. Curious to try it straight up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Smooth Cream Soda:

CLY Cream Soda @ 5.5%
TFA Marshmallow @ 1%

CLY Cream Soda is good on its own at around 6 to 7% but adding the MM rounds it off nicely and makes it "fuller" and wetter. One of my ADV's.

Will be trying it with TFA Cream Soda next.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

Raindance said:


> Smooth Cream Soda:
> 
> CLY Cream Soda @ 5.5%
> TFA Marshmallow @ 1%
> 
> CLY Cream Soda is good on its own at around 6 to 7% but adding the MM rounds it off nicely and makes it "fuller" and wetter. One of my ADV's.
> 
> Will be trying it with TFA Cream Soda next.
> 
> 
> Regards



TFA Cream Soda tastes nothing like the cream soda we know in SA, in fact it tastes very much like nothing at all. Best local CS i've tried so far is Cloudburst CS.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RichJB

"Cream soda" is probably the drink that changes most from country to country. From Wiki:



> In the United States, cream soda is often vanilla-flavored and is either clear or colored a light golden brown in appearance; but red, pink, orange and blue are also relatively common color variants.
> 
> In Canada, cream soda is mostly red (except in Quebec and Newfoundland and Nova Scotia where it is sold clear) and tastes like grenadine. Some brands, such as Fanta, market a colorless version. Many brands have a long-lasting, foamy head.
> 
> In Australia, cream soda, creamy soda, or *creaming soda* generally refers to a pink or red soft drink with fruit and berry flavors
> 
> [In New Zealand], This is known as Creaming soda, Ice cream soda, Chill drink or cream soda, though the flavor changes are negligible. It is usually a bright yellow color or a white opaque.
> 
> Another variety is one referred to as Italian cream soda. This is usually a mixture of carbonated water and half and half or cream combined with vanilla syrup. Ratios vary widely, but the taste is usually that of sweetened, flavored milk.
> 
> In the UK, it is vanilla-flavored, slightly glutinous and has a uniquely thick, "soft" and long-lasting foam.
> 
> In South Africa and Zimbabwe, cream soda is sold under the label Sparletta Creme Soda, a product of the Coca-Cola company. It is green in color.



So it can have a long-lasting foam. Or not. It can be vanilla or milk or fruit or berry or grenadine flavour. And it can be light golden brown, red, pink, orange, blue, green, clear, yellow, or white opaque. Well, glad we got that sorted.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Effjh

RichJB said:


> "Cream soda" is probably the drink that changes most from country to country. From Wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> So it can have a long-lasting foam. Or not. It can be vanilla or milk or fruit or berry or grenadine flavour. And it can be light golden brown, red, pink, orange, blue, green, clear, yellow, or white opaque. Well, glad we got that sorted.



"Sparletta Creme Soda In South Africa and Zimbabwe, Cream soda is sold under the label Sparletta Creme Soda, a product of the Coca-Cola company. It is green in color, with a rose/floral taste. In South Africa, Creme Soda is often referred to as the "Green Ambulance" (predominantly by students) as it is believed to assist with hangovers."

TFA Rose Candy is actually close to our Cream Soda. Makes sense if you take the above into consideration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Apparently our interpretation is close to the cream soda in Pakistan, Thailand and other Asian nations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

I've only tried CLYs Cream Soda, add some Ice Cream and it smooths it out nicely. Tried it single flavor but was a bit too harsh for my pansy palet.... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Just made a small batch of Nilsson's Demise subject to the constraints of my flavor stash. Substituted FA Coconut with TFA Coconut Extra and INW Lime with TFA Lemon and Lime. Maintained the original ratios. A rather surprisingly pleasant result. I know it may be far from the original but with a little fine tuning I could make something really good out of this.
I will see if some of the 10ml batch I mixed will survive tonight's testing so I can test a steeped result in a few days time. Not making any promises.

I put the Lime and the Lemon in the Coconut... Remember that tune?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Strontium said:


> I can't remember where I saw this recipe so can't give credit to the person but I wrote it down n tried it. Bloody brilliant.
> 
> Tpa Banana Creme 5%
> Tpa Caramel 2%


True, not bad at all. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Raindance said:


> True, not bad at all. Thanks.


Is it a shake and vape?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Is it a shake and vape?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I think any juice will improve with a proper steep. The banana cream possible would improve a lot. I only made a small sample of this one. If a juice is good just after mixing it can still improve, if its not, a steep will 9 out of ten times not turn it into gold either.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Raindance said:


> I think any juice will improve with a proper steep. The banana cream possible would improve a lot. I only made a small sample of this one. If a juice is good just after mixing it can still improve, if its not, a steep will 9 out of ten times not turn it into gold either.
> 
> Regards


Yea agreed

Just wanted to know if I could mix it up and vape it straight off the bat as my other flavours are steeping. Actually mixed it a few hours ago and it's decent enough to vape. Thanks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Is it a shake and vape?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yep, ready to go straight away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_o

Few months ago i tried the Loco Flavours and the only i liked from the ones i ordered was LoCo Milktart. I made a 100mls of it at 8% and enjoyed the vape. I then decided to play with it and made a few recipes. Here is a simple 2 flavour recipe that i enjoyed afyer mixing a 100mls:

Cap Sweet Strawberry - 8% 
Loco Milktart - 6% 

I have also made variants of this by adding some capella cookie, tfa graham cracker or inw biscuit. 

Hope you fellow South Africans like this one as much as i did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnC

Rude Rudi said:


> So I finally got round to order Inawera Creme Brulee after seeing it many complex recipes. This is one of those flavours that you never have and always put on your "to get" list but somehow other flavours always take preference...until now...
> 
> I received this beauty couple of days ago and I honestly don't know why I didn't get this sooner! This is an absolute stunner and a mandatory ingredient in any self-respecting DIY'ers arsenal.
> 
> After sifting through many recipes, I settled on a single flavour recipe to provide me with the base flavour profile and boy, is it a winner!!
> I chose this "recipe" form Alisa, who has created some masterful recipes in her time.
> 
> *Creme Brulee*
> 3% Creme Brulee (INAWERA)
> Strength: 3 mg
> PG/VG-ratio: 25/75
> 
> I did a "shale and vape" and it it the business!! I cant wait for this to settle more but some reports suggest that does not nesccasarily get any better with any prolonged steep, contrary to most creams and custards. I have had this in my SM22 the whole day today and it is moreish!!!
> 
> _Reddit notes:
> Inw creme brulee: I use it at 3-5% in 50/50 or 70/30 and this shit is delicious. Tastes like burnt sugar caramel flavor, semi thick eggy (not so much as FA meringue)custard, with a sweet well rounded vanilla flavor blended somewhere in the middle.
> 
> The vanilla is sweet and almost fruity in a sense. I almost taste something that like FA mango or coconut on the exhale. They might share some constituents in small amounts. The flavors are all blended together well._
> 
> To coin a phrase: Just do It
> 
> Amen


I tried this one out and came out tasting burnt. That's it, don't really taste anything else. Now I get that creme brulee has the somewhat burnt taste, but I taste nothing else or should I say it overwhelms the rest of the flavor. Used 3% Inawera and a 70/30 split with no nicotine. Even tried to steep it for a couple of days, still only taste the burn. Any ideas what I could add to break it up a bit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JohnC said:


> I tried this one out and came out tasting burnt. That's it, don't really taste anything else. Now I get that creme brulee has the somewhat burnt taste, but I taste nothing else or should I say it overwhelms the rest of the flavor. Used 3% Inawera and a 70/30 split with no nicotine. Even tried to steep it for a couple of days, still only taste the burn. Any ideas what I could add to break it up a bit?


Maybe add to do this recipe. My favourite dessert juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie

JohnC said:


> I tried this one out and came out tasting burnt. That's it, don't really taste anything else. Now I get that creme brulee has the somewhat burnt taste, but I taste nothing else or should I say it overwhelms the rest of the flavor. Used 3% Inawera and a 70/30 split with no nicotine. Even tried to steep it for a couple of days, still only taste the burn. Any ideas what I could add to break it up a bit?


Had the same experience with it did not like it as a single flavour but in this recipe I really enjoy it. 
Creme De Orange
Blood Orange 2% (fw)
Creme Brulee 3% 
Vanilla Custard V1 (cap)
They say steep for 10 days but at 4 weeks it was perfect for me. Maybe its the Blood Orange I like more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

JohnC said:


> I tried this one out and came out tasting burnt. That's it, don't really taste anything else. Now I get that creme brulee has the somewhat burnt taste, but I taste nothing else or should I say it overwhelms the rest of the flavor. Used 3% Inawera and a 70/30 split with no nicotine. Even tried to steep it for a couple of days, still only taste the burn. Any ideas what I could add to break it up a bit?



Yes, the flavour profile is that - like a gin and tonic - you either like it or you don't....

Try this one, adapted form this
*
Banana Brulee*
INW Custard 1.5%
INW Creme Brulee 3%
DFS Holy Vanilla 1% (I subbed with INW Shisha Vanilla)
JF Cookie 1.25% (I subbed with FA Cookie)
HS Banana 1% (I subbed with FA Bano Banana)
FA Cream Whipped 0.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnC

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, the flavour profile is that - like a gin and tonic - you either like it or you don't....
> 
> Try this one, adapted form this
> *
> Banana Brulee*
> INW Custard 1.5%
> INW Creme Brulee 3%
> DFS Holy Vanilla 1% (I subbed with INW Shisha Vanilla)
> JF Cookie 1.25% (I subbed with FA Cookie)
> HS Banana 1% (I subbed with FA Bano Banana)
> FA Cream Whipped 0.5%



Ok, I think creme brulee is just not for me. 

Even tried the Jimmy creme brulee (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/clone-recipes.t9698/page-3#post-205577) as well and I just can't vape it.

I recently found Fruit circles in milk and quite like that. Can anyone suggest something like this or even expand on it? I'm currently mixing it at 10% TFA Fruit Circles in Milk only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

JohnC said:


> Ok, I think creme brulee is just not for me.
> 
> Even tried the Jimmy creme brulee (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/clone-recipes.t9698/page-3#post-205577) as well and I just can't vape it.
> 
> I recently found Fruit circles in milk and quite like that. Can anyone suggest something like this or even expand on it? I'm currently mixing it at 10% TFA Fruit Circles in Milk only.



Perhaps drop the Creme brûlée to 2% - it will lessen the "burnt" taste that you get. Do a 10 taster and decide...

On the cereal front, I have made of the below - they are all winners:
Try this one Fruity pebbles cheesecake or Looper V2 (retake on a classic) or Cereal Milk (by Kilo clone)

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi Guys, does anyone have a simple awesome Liqourice/Licorice recipe ?


----------



## Rude Rudi

MrDeedz said:


> Hi Guys, does anyone have a simple awesome Liqourice/Licorice recipe ?



Yebo!

Try FA Anise @ 1-1.5% and adapt. I like it a 1.5% but taste is subjective so adjust to your own liking.
For a chilled version, add 2% of your favourite cooling agent, ie extreme ice, polar blast, koolada, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Black liquorice 6%
Anise 3%
Absinthe 3%

I call it Black vapour, awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Raslin said:


> Black liquorice 6%
> Anise 3%
> Absinthe 3%
> 
> I call it Black vapour, awesome flavour.


Absinthe taste like the shooter? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Strawberry Dragon Fruit*



Soft, fruity and exotic. The Koolada just adds brightness.
Steep for a day or two.
Found the recipe here.

*Strawberry Dragon Fruit*
INW Dragon Fruit 5.5 %
CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.25 %
TFA Koolada 1.0 %

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sheryl

StompieZA said:


> Me being a big fruity juice guy, I make these alot for ADV
> 
> TFA Grape Candi - 6%
> 60/40 VG/PG
> 
> Comes out similar like Grape chappies and is amazing
> 
> TFA Dragon Fruit at 3% to 4%
> 60/40 VG/PG
> 
> Also one of the juices i can vape on forever. Tastes like sherbet


Tried both, and I'm sorry, it's horrible  Threw it all away because no one in the family could vape it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marechal

Smooth cool creamy mint (my ADV)

TFA Creme de Menthe II 10%
LOCO Mint-Valley Vapour 4% (no other mint concentrate works for me, this is the only one without a Menthol undertone) 

14/86 PG/VG

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Franky3

Good morning guys and girls. I am about to jump into the world of DIY. Today I will place an order for all my DIY stuff and the last thing I need to add to the list is flavor concentrates. I have gone through most of this thread and kinda have an idea of a few I want to get. I will be stating with simple 1-2 flavor mixes. I want to get a few concentrates that i can experiment a bit with and maybe even use to make some more complex mixes down the line. Any suggestions?

I will be posting this in another thread as I do realize that this might not be exactly the correct thread for this but it is kind of related. Feel free to move or remove if not correctly posted. 

Thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Franky3 said:


> Good morning guys and girls. I am about to jump into the world of DIY. Today I will place an order for all my DIY stuff and the last thing I need to add to the list is flavor concentrates. I have gone through most of this thread and kinda have an idea of a few I want to get. I will be stating with simple 1-2 flavor mixes. I want to get a few concentrates that i can experiment a bit with and maybe even use to make some more complex mixes down the line. Any suggestions?
> 
> I will be posting this in another thread as I do realize that this might not be exactly the correct thread for this but it is kind of related. Feel free to move or remove if not correctly posted.
> 
> Thank you guys.


Did you get your order and make some mixes @Franky3 ?

Would be keen to hear what you decided on. I'm slowly venturing into DIY myself and it helps knowing where others are starting off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky3

I did yes. Its been so hectic at work recently that I haven't had n chance to upload pics and a list of stuff I got and what I have made. I will do it soon though.

For now here is a few pics of my order.





























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Franky3 said:


> I did yes. Its been so hectic at work recently that I haven't had n chance to upload pics and a list of stuff I got and what I have made. I will do it soon though.
> 
> For now here is a few pics of my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


That is awesome! Looking forward to hearing what you made!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Franky3 said:


> I did yes. Its been so hectic at work recently that I haven't had n chance to upload pics and a list of stuff I got and what I have made. I will do it soon though.
> 
> For now here is a few pics of my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Dont think it was necessary for the syringes seeing that you got a scale. Will be useful for the Nic tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky3

Vino1718 said:


> Dont think it was necessary for the syringes seeing that you got a scale. Will be useful for the Nic tho.


I agree. The syringes were not all that necessary. I would also buy more small and medium dripper bottles for making samples. Luckily the syringes were quite cheap. I do use the 1ml syringe to add the nicotine. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I just decant my nic into HDPE dropper bottles. Syringes - ain't nobody got time for dat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Franky3

RichJB said:


> I just decant my nic into HDPE dropper bottles. Syringes - ain't nobody got time for dat!


Yep. That's one of the things I would change. Dropper bottles for nic and something similar for the PG and VG. 

By the way, I made that Strawberry cream you suggested on another thread and everywhere I go people ask me about it. It smells amazing and taste just as nice. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

Franky3 said:


> Yep. That's one of the things I would change. Dropper bottles for nic and something similar for the PG and VG.
> 
> By the way, I made that Strawberry cream you suggested on another thread and everywhere I go people ask me about it. It smells amazing and taste just as nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



link to recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/586752

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Oh, Wayne's new simple Mother's Milk. You can read his notes on it here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky3

I based 90% of my purchase around that post of yours. But that Strawberry cream is my favourite so far. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

hi all would Rice crunches (tfa) and ry4 double (tfa) work and what percentage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all would Rice crunches (tfa) and ry4 double (tfa) work and what percentage?


You want to butter your bread on both sides. I presume you mean together in one recipe? If so, try them both at 4.0 %.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

this is by me fore the wife to stop using spesifiek breeze sig
lycheecreme
cap sweet lychee 5%
tfa crème de menthe 5%

Koolada Crème
TFA - Koolada 2.5%
TFA - Crème de Menthe II 5%


cold minty
tfa mint candy 5%
tfa koolada 10 pg 7.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Moerse Rooikat said:


> lycheecreme
> cap sweet lychee 5%
> tfa crème de menthe 5%



Sounds interesting. Have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Adephi said:


> Sounds interesting. Have you tried it?


yes the lychee is in the after taste and keeps up with the mint mm now i know what i am vaping next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ettiene

Soutie said:


> How can we not have mustard milk on the first page? It is the quintessential newbie DIY recipe. I know it was my first mix and guaranteed it was the first for a lot of the DIYers out there.
> 
> *Mustard milk*
> 
> TFA Strawberry 6%
> TFA Vanilla bean Ice Cream 8%




Steeping time??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ettiene

Faheem777 said:


> Simple and very nice vape.
> 
> *Strawberry Cheesecake *
> 
> Strawberry Ripe (Tfa) :9%
> Cheesecake - Graham Crust (Tfa):5%
> 
> Original recipe:http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/161334/Strawberry Cheesecake




Steeping time??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Both of those you look at 7 days minimum. Even 2 weeks to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Ettiene said:


> Steeping time??



Hi @Ettiene 
I agree with @Adephi 

I made mustard milk and tried it after 9 days. Didnt like it at all. Was sour and chemically.
Several folk have advised me to give the VBIC at least 2 weeks and even 3 weeks 
So mine is continuing to steep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33

@Silver a nice coffee vape I make for a mate of mine and he goes through about 700ml (he’s permanently vaping) of it a month of is:

CAP Cappuccino v2 8%
CAP Choc Glazed Donut 2%

2 weeks steep time and it’s really really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> @Silver a nice coffee vape I make for a mate of mine and he goes through about 700ml (he’s permanently vaping) of it a month of is:
> 
> CAP Cappuccino 8%
> CAP Choc Glazed Donut 2%
> 
> 2 weeks steep time and it’s really really good.


@Paul33 is it v1 or v2 cappuccino?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> @Paul33 is it v1 or v2 cappuccino?


Apologies @incredible_hullk, was attempting to multitask, not my biggest strength. 

It’s v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Apologies @incredible_hullk, was attempting to multitask, not my biggest strength.
> 
> It’s v2.


If you mix it let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

i mix Bazooka strawberry straws 3mg with Liqua cookies 18mg, it makes a nice strawberry cookies with allot of nicotine, no skill needed 2/5 cookies+3/5 strawberry. Its easy, fills the nicotine need and its simple. change values to taste. both are 70vg/30pg. its not really DIY but it tastes pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> If you mix it let me know what you think.


100% @Paul33 ... thx for this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> 100% @Paul33 ... thx for this


Cool dude. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Paul33 said:


> Apologies @incredible_hullk, was attempting to multitask, not my biggest strength.
> 
> It’s v2.


Please edit your original post. To make it easier for future readers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> Please edit your original post. To make it easier for future readers.


Done @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*




Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.

*Icee Watermelon*
PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
TFA Sweetener 0.5 %

Total flavour: 12.5 %

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %


i just got tfa watermelon might sub it and see what it is like mmm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %



Thanks @Andre - this sounds great.
I have generally not liked watermelon vapes even though I love eating real watermelon.
Am keen to try this out.

Onto the to-mix and to-order lists this shall go....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %



On the list for mixing - hopefully this weekend 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_

Andre said:


> *Icee Watermelon (a VGod Lushice Remix)*
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon and Melon juices are very occasional vapes for me. Then @Rude Rudi went and sang the praises of PUR Watermelon and linked to this recipe. And my daughter in law loves watermelon. Had to mix it. DIL has not seen a drop of this juice yet as I just cannot have enough. PUR Watermelon certainly is "to die for" and here you get your slice straight from the fridge. Ice cold watermelon - what can be a more perfect summer vape.
> 
> *Icee Watermelon*
> PUR Watermelon 10.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 2.0 %
> TFA Sweetener 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.5 %



I stil have 3 weeks left on my rotation before i head back home, now i got that picture in my head and all i can think about is that juicy watermelon !
RIP

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am starting with my first DIY batch. Will be doing single flavour right now. 
These are the flavours I have 
Cap sweet lychee
TFA ry4 double
Cap blueberry
Cap golden pineapple
TFA strawberry. 
Got 50mg nic. Thinking of doing a 80-20.
What's the best way to mix, direct in a bottle or shall I use a bowl ? How much steeping should a single flavour require ?
Is it better to use warm water bath to thin the vg and then add the nicotine ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am starting with my first DIY batch. Will be doing single flavour right now.
> These are the flavours I have
> Cap sweet lychee
> TFA ry4 double
> Cap blueberry
> Cap golden pineapple
> TFA strawberry.
> Got 50mg nic. Thinking of doing a 80-20.
> What's the best way to mix, direct in a bottle or shall I use a bowl ? How much steeping should a single flavour require ?
> Is it better to use warm water bath to thin the vg and then add the nicotine ?


Most mixers mix directly into the bottle and do the hot water bath after then shake the living day lights out of it. I see some fruits there they can be shaked and vaped. Sweet lychee I might give a day or two. Ry4 double is great directly after mixing and becomes better with time think 5% was the norm for single flavour also look into @Paul33's recipe for ry4 double and vanilla bean ice cream really nice and simple

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Friep said:


> Most mixers mix directly into the bottle and do the hot water bath after then shake the living day lights out of it. I see some fruits there they can be shaked and vaped. Sweet lychee I might give a day or two. Ry4 double is great directly after mixing and becomes better with time think 5% was the norm for single flavour also look into @Paul33's recipe for ry4 double and vanilla bean ice cream really nice and simple



Thanks will be doing my first batch today. Will do 10 ml first, got a Chinese scale so hoping all goes well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hallucinated_

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Why would you mix single flavour testers as 80/20 though ?

Would 60/40 or 70/30 not be better since pg is the flavour carrier. And you are testing for flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hallucinated_ said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Why would you mix single flavour testers as 80/20 though ?
> 
> Would 60/40 or 70/30 not be better since pg is the flavour carrier. And you are testing for flavour.



I just want minimum throat hit but high nic. That's why I got nic in VG too. From what I read till now, I understand that more Pg will increase throat hit. Is it right ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks will be doing my first batch today. Will do 10 ml first, got a Chinese scale so hoping all goes well.


just make sure it reads 0.01gram
see you in cape town if you want you can pop in by me i am in table view and i can show you same pointers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just make sure it reads 0.01gram
> see you in cape town if you want you can pop in by me i am in table view and i can show you same pointers



Thanks soo much, I will give this batch a try first and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I just want minimum throat hit but high nic. That's why I got nic in VG too. From what I read till now, I understand that more Pg will increase throat hit. Is it right ?


Only very slightly, if at all. Nicotine is what contributes most to throat hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

First batch ready. Took me some time to realise that the cap of juicy Joe's bottles have a nozzle in them too !! Now it's really simple as don't need syringes or droppers. 
All 10% flavour with 3mg and 70/30 as suggested by @Hallucinated_ . Gave them a warm bath and a shake. Will pick up wife from work and then will try them in a RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Tried the mix on a gbox with a radar RDA, dual alien clapton with cb v2, at 90 watts. 
No flavour at all, can't tell the difference between two flavours. The strawberry mix gives a little flavour. What do u think ? I need to increase the flavour to 15% may be ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Or reduce it to 5%. I think 10% is too high for Cap and TFA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Tried the mix on a gbox with a radar RDA, dual alien clapton with cb v2, at 90 watts.
> No flavour at all, can't tell the difference between two flavours. The strawberry mix gives a little flavour. What do u think ? I need to increase the flavour to 15% may be ?


Not even the ry4 double at 10% should give a caramel taste with a smokey background... Don't think going to 15% would solve the issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

RichJB said:


> Or reduce it to 5%. I think 10% is too high for Cap and TFA.


What he said... Some flavours can mute themselves when going to high.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Friep said:


> Not even the ry4 double at 10% should give a caramel taste with a smokey background... Don't think going to 15% would solve the issue.


Dint try ry4 yesterday. Ran out of empty bottles. Have cleaned a few old dropper bottles, u know save the environment, reduce reuse... don't think buying bottles for r5 a pop is a good idea for my pocket.

Shall I mix ry4 at 5% or 10

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Dint try ry4 yesterday. Ran out of empty bottles. Have cleaned a few old dropper bottles, u know save the environment, reduce reuse... don't think buying bottles for r5 a pop is a good idea for my pocket.
> 
> Shall I mix ry4 at 5% or 10


Start with 5% you can always increase after. Bit more difficult to decrease.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

So mixed 5 batches of 5 ml each. Reduced the nic to 1% as the last batch was tasting all nic. Strawberry at 2% nic though. Kept it in warm bath now, let's see what happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So mixed 5 batches of 5 ml each. Reduced the nic to 1% as the last batch was tasting all nic. Strawberry at 2% nic though. Kept it in warm bath now, let's see what happens.


just remember heat degrades nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just remember heat degrades nic


How do u mix it then ? It's quite thick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

shaking it in a bottle. 
even on my mixer i set it to 35dec higher will degrade the nic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> shaking it in a bottle.
> even on my mixer i set it to 35dec higher will degrade the nic.


Ok. Next time I will put it in my yogurt maker to heat it a bit. That keeps the temp around 35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A

Why do you want to heat up the mix? Not trying to be funny, just want to understand what is driving the need to heat up the mix at all?

Just mix all your flavorings, nic, PG and VG, give it a good shake for a minute or 2 and put it into a dark cool cupboard and forget about it until its ready.

Don't over-complicate things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

Four of your flavours are fruits which should be ready in a couple of days anyway, the RY4 will take a bit longer. When you heat mixes, you introduce another factor that may result in the flavour not tasting right. Try to minimise the number of extraneous factors, not maximise them. I wouldn't even include nic in the tester. Mix 5% of the flavour, don't heat it, just give it a good shake and put it away in a cool, dark cupboard for a week. If you then can't taste anything or the flavour tastes off, at least you know it's not the heating or nic that is causing it. If it tastes fine but you want to vape it with nic, you can then add nic. If it then tastes off or becomes harsh, at least you know it's the nic doing it. Working with as few variables as possible helps you to identify and eliminate problems.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nadz1972

TFM vanilla toffee 3.5%
TFM banana 3%

Steep for whatever your usual is for bakery ingredients.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> *Flavorah Kentucky Blend*
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed this up at 4 % on 10 January 2017. First taste on 20 January 2017.
> 
> First tobacco with a proper *toasted* taste. An excellent toasted dark brown pipe tobacco taste. A tiny bit nutty, bright and spicy. Dryish, but with a full mouth feel. I get a slightly woody, vanilla caramel aroma on the exhale. Aftertaste is that typical pipe tobacco slightly bitter coating in the mouth - if you ever smoked a pipe you will know.
> 
> From what I have read and heard, most Flavorah tobaccos are literally shake and vape material. And it tends to fade very quickly. My Kentucky Blend is still going strong as we speak. I did pick up a tiny bit of patchouli (which I do not like) as an undertone in the beginning, but that disappeared quickly.
> 
> An awesome standalone flavour. Perfect for people used to smoking pipe or toasted cigarettes.
> 
> A good candidate as a base for a Rum and Maple Tobacco juice.
> 
> Locally available here.



hi @Andre 

this is so awesome, made 20ml's 2 days ago and tried it today, wow, and I'm sure it will only get better, thank you

so much still to learn here !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Prickly Victory 

4% (CAP) Sweet Guava
1% (INW) Cactus

1 Day steep recommended

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Andre said:


> Only very slightly, if at all. Nicotine is what contributes most to throat hit.


I used to think so but it seems to be flavour dependant. I did a 50/50 with my last Banana Nut Bread; 8% Banana Nut Bread and 1% Brown Sugar and 1.5mg Nicotine.
Great taste but a rough throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vilaishima said:


> I used to think so but it seems to be flavour dependant. I did a 50/50 with my last Banana Nut Bread; 8% Banana Nut Bread and 1% Brown Sugar and 1.5mg Nicotine.
> Great taste but a rough throat hit.


Absolutely, but that is the exception to the rule.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dont know if its from the millions or cigarettes I smoked, but I never had a big throat hit. I mixed up to 12mg nic, no throat hit. Maybe its the vg nic. Bought some pg nic, will try it sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont know if its from the millions or cigarettes I smoked, but I never had a big throat hit. I mixed up to 12mg nic, no throat hit. Maybe its the vg nic. Bought some pg nic, will try it sometime


i’m still 100% convinced that the throat hit is from too much PG or certain flavors, if it’s the nic it’s overmixed or exposed to too much air. i did an experiment with Scrawny, gold, prime and sreammasters nic @90, 80,70,60 and 50% PG mixes and only got throat on 50%- 60%.
No flavors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------

